# Solved: dos boot cd



## RuB3N (Aug 5, 2007)

is there a way i can creat a dos boot cd??

where i can boot dos from a cd not a floppy??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some MS-DOS Boot Disks for all occasions. There are several ISO versions to boot from CD as well.

NetBootDisk - Universal Network Boot Floppy

AllBootDisks

AllBootDisks ISO CD Images

BootDisk


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually one can burn a bootable Dos floppy into a CD using emulation mode. Therefore any Dos can be burn into a CD and boot from a CD drive. It runs as Drive "A" .

Detail is here


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, but with a bit of work, you can also burn a bootable DOS CD that can access the ISO9660 CD filesystem as well.


----------



## RuB3N (Aug 5, 2007)

thank you so much!!


----------

